# All Rapido Owners with an L-Shaped Lounge, era 2007/2010



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As you can see from our problem, detailed in this post HERE I am now interested to find out if there are any other owners of Rapido's with this style of lounge seating that have experienced water leak problems.

Monkeyman (John) who lives in France, has had exactly the same problem, happening in the same way, which does make us both wonder whether there are more of us out there.

We feel perhaps it is either a design fault, as neither of us have had a problem, or it could be that we have been unlucky and we have had a tank that perhaps has been dropped - but both on the same foot....

John is contacting his French dealer and will speak to Rapido on behalf of us both when they reopen on 23rd after their long summer break.

We are planning to drive there from Calais (we go on the tunnel late 1st Sept), and we are hoping that they will look at the fact that it is only just out of its warranty and it isn't something we could have caused...

So please if you have had a problem, whether just a leak from the TANK not from the pipes.... please post in this thread

All the more ammunition to go to Rapido with.

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I hope you don't mind if I give this a little bump as it may well have got sort of lost....

Carol


----------



## monkeyman (May 1, 2005)

Maybe no-one has noticed their leak yet Carol - it took us a while, and I keep a really close eye on everything on a regular basis!!

Either that or the two of us are just very, very, very unlucky in having defective tanks (unlikely - talked to a French neighbour of mine who is an engineer and he thought that the two rear supporting legs were an accident waiting to happen from a design point of view when supporting 100kg+ of water - "une mauvaise conception!".

I'd suggest anyone out there with a L shaped dinette Rapido check (1) under the dinette seat around the tank (2) the Truma inspection hatch (I have water stains on the ply flooring just the same as Carol) and in the gas looker (ditto for water stains there too) just to see if there is any evidence of wtaer leak or stains.

à bientôt!

- John


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks John, as you say, we had a tiny leak around the dinette some 10/15 days earlier, which we put down to Duncan being over enthusiastic when topping up the day before. No other signs, until he happened to check the gas locker (we have a gas tank) and he keeps the water bits in there, and he had decided to give it a clean, and noticed more water than he would have expected, so checked the locker for the Truma which is immediately behind the water tank, and that is where we found the water, and loads of it.....

Probably due to the angle we were parked at but as John says, do look at yours to see if you have any signs beneath the boiler and around it, ours is a right mess there now....

Carol


----------

